# Team shirt image size



## purplemoose (May 2, 2017)

When printing shirts for a team that range from Youth S-Adult Large, do you print the same size of image on all shirts? Normally, we do smaller images on youth shirts and larger on adult sizes. However, I didn't want the logos to look funny in team pictures for the bigger players. I don't want them to seem like the coaches...thoughts?


----------



## edwwardLiie (Mar 6, 2017)

Printing of a T shirt is totally depending on us, normally people want same size printing on the T shirts for youth as well as adult, but if anyone wants to print different size printing then it's easily possible and before 3 months I ordered for making the T shirts for a team. There are so many beautiful collection of T shirts and I am sure you will also get a better printed T shirt from bludog.co.uk.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

Usually let the customer will decide whether they want 2 different sized prints(and pay the extra)or one size print for all.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I take the size list into consideration. If there are a lot of youth sizes and only a few adults, I'll use a youth size print. If it's the other way around I'll go full size. An adult print will fit on a youth small.

The difference between my adult and youth size prints is only an inch or so so it's not that big of a deal either way.


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

Normally, it doesn't make a big issues on t-shirt size. But, if any team want to have different sized print according to the size off the t-shirt, it should be still okay to me.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Marjeni4353 said:


> Normally, it doesn't make a big issues on t-shirt size. But, if any team want to have different sized print according to the size off the t-shirt, it should be still okay to me.


Do you charge the customer for the different screens you'll need to make? I wouldn't do different size prints unless for some reason they insisted on it (which nobody ever has.)

The only time I've ever done it is when a customer adds toddler size shirts to an order.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

If the sizes are from YS-AL, you should be fine making the design about 11" wide. That will fit on all sizes and won't look too big on the small sizes and won't be too small for the AL. This is assuming the height of the design isn't too great.


----------



## scott green (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes I can print in but not normally


----------

